# New Autotrail - Where?



## harburner (Oct 20, 2006)

I am considering buying a new Auto Trail Cheyenne 632 and I am unable to find one to look at. Does anyone know of a dealer selling such a vehicle. Unfortunately I am unable to go to the Birmingham show. Living in Scotland the further north the better!! While I am at it any comments from current owners of this vehicle?
Thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Harburner

I've moved your post to the Autotrial section - classified section is for sales of vans.
I've just found this one dealers


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

If you go on to the Auto Trail general e-mail on their web site they will advise where the demonstration model is at a given time, I had the same problem with viewing the Cheyenne 696 we have ordered.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

We popped into Perthshire caravans last Sunday and they had a few new Auto trails on view (and the new Burstner i821 which is fabulous)

Sorry I can't remember if one was a Cheyenne, I know we were in an Apache and they did have a few others there.

http://www.perthshire-caravans.co.uk/

Good luck


----------

